# Upcoming Fur Bearer Field Day



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey everyone, there is a field day coming up in Logan on December 19th at 1 P.M. It will be held at the Logan public shooting range, on Highway 30. If there is any change in time or location I will update the post. Thanks everyone who helped get me the information to make this happen on such short notice.


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what they do at the field day?


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like we will be setting traps, and talking gun safety. I don't know what else though.


----------

